# Bear Lake Report



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Well headed out for Hurricane yesterday but do to limited timeme and my fishing partner hit Bear instead. Didn't hit like I thought they would, didn't catch thefirst fish till 4:10 ,but she did go lil over 3lbs:hoppingmad, thought they might have just turned onbut onlycaught three moreand they were just over 12 inches:reallycrying. All fish released to catch another day. If it is warm again this weekend probably go ahead to Hurricane and give my favorite lake a try. *


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrat's on catching some and thanks for the report.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the report...I have not been to either one of those lakes in years!!

:letsdrink


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I've had many good days at Hurricane lake, But I have been cursed at Bear lake, never caught a fish there.(been 4-5 times)


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

patriot10 were you fishing from a boat or the bank? What baits were you using?

Charles Pensacola


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Fishing from a boat, caught them on plastic worm,but missed a few on crankbaits*


----------



## biggbro (May 15, 2008)

is there a baitshop near Bear or Hurricane where I can get shiners? I thought I might fish deep with some shiners at Hurricane, (it worked several years ago)


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

theres a bait shop on beaver creek road going towards hurricane lake but Im not sure what they have. Its a house on the left side with a sign.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the report.


----------

